# Orange Beach- First Bull Red



## bgmeadow (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Mooched off this forum a long long time, watching for the water reports when I was coming down to the panhandle. I always swore I'd post a report.....if I ever caught something. Well the last 24 hours have been worth reporting- a lot of waiting (as surf fishing is), but finally some luck. 2 sharks at night, 1 pomp during the day, and the bull red last night. Used a grouper rig- circle hook, mackerel wire haywired to a swivel, and 5 oz weight. Used cut finger mullet, and peeled shrimp. Tried 1st,2nd,3rd troughs (before the sandbars)- pomp and sharks were the first, not 50 yds from shore. Red was picked up by kayaking the bait out to 2nd. 

All were revived and released, so there's at least 3 fish in front of the Phoenixes. 


Good luck,


ben


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

good catch bet that was a hell of a fight


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a monster red congrats


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

Great job on the report!!!


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome! That sucker had to have been fun


----------



## dachef1997 (Mar 4, 2012)

I understand releasing all of the fish but the pompano. That sucker would have been dinner!

Nice Fish!


----------



## bgmeadow (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. We're pumped, obviously- thought it was a shark until it stopped running... On the pomp, I was kicking myself, but didn't have a fish ruler. I lovvvvveeee some pompano. Are they starting to pick up? Was thinking about trying again for some tomorrow


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

That's a beast Red!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

That's awesome man! Thanks for the report!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a fish. Nice going fella's


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hell of a red, congrats!


----------

